# Stoneware time!



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 29, 2021)

I know that they are not worth anything when broken, I  jut love gluing all the chunks back into one for a decor piece. Lots of work but they look quite nice near the end. Anyone got any stonewares to show off?


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 29, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> I know that they are not worth anything when broken, I  jut love gluing all the chunks back into one for a decor piece. Lots of work but they look quite nice near the end. Anyone got any stonewares to show off?View attachment 225815View attachment 225818


As you can see I am in desperate need of a workshop, I'm working in my bathroom


----------



## RCO (May 29, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> I know that they are not worth anything when broken, I  jut love gluing all the chunks back into one for a decor piece. Lots of work but they look quite nice near the end. Anyone got any stonewares to show off?View attachment 225815View attachment 225818



no never really found much stonewear around here , maybe seen the odd broken item before . its not something I'm really that familiar with . 

you'd likely come across some stonewear for sale in some of Ontario's antique malls and such


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 29, 2021)

What's the marking on the debossed piece?  I bet that'd be a rare find if whole, never seen much stoneware from NFLD.


----------



## hemihampton (May 29, 2021)

At the bottom of a 1850's or 60's Privy I must of found at least 10 broken stoneware bottles, took them home to glue but never did. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (May 29, 2021)

Some from Michigan. LEON.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 29, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> What's the marking on the debossed piece?  I bet that'd be a rare find if whole, never seen much stoneware from NFLD.


It is a molasses jug labeled El Farrer iberville pq from quebec around 1880


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 29, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> It is a molasses jug labeled El Farrer iberville pq from quebec around 1880




 this is what the embossed piece would have looked like whole Canadian bottles


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 29, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> It is a molasses jug labeled El Farrer iberville pq from quebec around 1880


Wow, that's quite far from home!  I might have come across one of those jugs before, I know I've seen a stoneware jug from Iberville and almost bought it because it was cheap, but didn't because I didn't want it taking up space.


----------



## New England Digger (Jun 2, 2021)

Funny Story... I have a fair amount of stoneware and pottery jugs. Several years ago I ran across this jug (see photo) at a flea market. It had been  broken into many pieces and glued back together. I went to pay for the item and the lady kindly said "you know this has been repaired?"  I chuckled and said, "If anyone had the patience to repair this, it deseres to be bought!".  We both laughed.  Don't know what type of adhesive they used. But it's been outside holding a door closed for years. Sill holding up and I still picture the person putting it back together....


----------



## Huntindog (Jun 2, 2021)

Here's one I found years ago in Victoria


----------

